# Coolest thing ever



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So as I'm typing this there's these 3 little kids on their bikes making circles to see my yard display. It's probably the best inspiration ever when you here comments like "yeah thats one really scary house" and "last years haunt was awesome!" And the coolest part is that IMO it looks like ****. There's 4 tombstones that fell over from the wind because I haven't bothered to stake them down yet and less than half of our props are set up. 

and then sometimes when I get home from college I see that one car driving by really, really slowly and even stopping to check out the display. 

anyone else ever have this happen... how sick is it


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I have just a little display, since I'm in an apartment and I've got only a little 'backyard' area that's open to the main 'street' in the complex. But I've been out there a few times now, setting up new props or fixing something the wind knocked over or whatever and I've been getting all kinds of odd looks, cars slowing down, the whole thing. Frikken awesome!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree. Gives you a warm tingle all over. 

We've been doing it for about 6 years, gettting bigger each year. It's amazing what people remember from last year. I think about the biggest compliment is the number of people that knock on the door and ask to take pictures, either of the house itself or of their kids in front of it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah I love when people knock on the doof 




















lol


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I live about 4 blocks from a K-8 school. and when i'm out as they walk I hear them say 'I'm going there on Halloween' or they'll ask what The scariest part will be this year, I even have one girl that asks everytime she sees me if she can help scare people.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the gawkers, particularly the ones with a car load of kids! It reminds me of when I was little and my friends and I would all load up in the car to go check out the yard hunt in my town that inspired me in the first place! My favorite so far this year was a little boy saying to his friend, "They have the best Halloween house" as they rode by on bikes! I love to mesmerize the kids, I'm more into that than actually scaring people, although that's fun too...


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

it def makes the $300+ a yaer, the time, the blood shed, and the everythign worth it.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I know what you mean! Its great isn't it!! Last year one lady called me the Steven Speilberg of the neighborhood - I was thought that was too cool!



Spartan005 said:


> ... There's 4 tombstones that fell over from the wind because I haven't bothered to stake them down yet ...


Hey Spartan005 - what kind of TStones do you use? Maybe this article might be of some help...
http://halloweenalliance.com/howto/ten-minute-tombstone.htm
Let me know if you find anything useful. Happy Haunting!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> I live about 4 blocks from a K-8 school. and when i'm out as they walk I hear them say 'I'm going there on Halloween' or they'll ask what The scariest part will be this year, I even have one girl that asks everytime she sees me if she can help scare people.


I can relate! The kids from Jefferson school walk past and make comments. They must be paying attention because they point out new things I add every couple of days.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I have an old house (which helps) but no yard. It's my second year here, so I'm still growing and figuring out what to do with what I've got. I only have afew things set up, but people are noticing! The other night, I was across the street looking at my house to decide what needed work, what I could do differently, etc and a man and his son walked down the street toward my house to get in their car. I overheard the boy say, "That house creeps me out! It looks haunted!" Best compliment I could get, all I could do is giggle from the shadows. Moments like that make it all worth while.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

The other day a mother and her son and daughter were walking past and looking at my graveyard as they did the daughter about 5 says to her younger brother "there's real dead people in there" it was so cute i started laughing


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I live across from a high school. Kids walk up and down the street, and I get comments like, "I love your house", or "Your house is scary". Then I tell them thanks and to come by halloween night for the haunted house. Being high schoolers, they are surprisingly cool and very receptive.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

this is the whole reason I do the yard haunt. To amp up the kids on their way to school, hear them talking etc... we have a lot of families that take their kids out for walks after dinner and make an effort to come our way for the kids. The comments are what makes it all worthwhile, and reminds me of when I was a kid. We're making someone's cherished memories here, is what I think.

There is a stop sign at the corner within sight of our yard and when I am out front working I like to see them stop, glance this way... hesitate a little... then at the last second turn the corner to come look. Also people with kids, you hear the kids all scream at once form inside the house!! Ha ha ha, that's is the BEST. Hearing kids at the corner yelling TURN DAD!! TURN HERE!


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

After I moved into the neighborhood where I live now I had a neighbor came by after my first Halloween told me "Thanks for bringing Halloween back to our neighborhood". This will be my 4th yard haunt here. Each year I try to add more to it. I was a little late getting started this year so one of my neighbors came by to tell that if I needed any help setting up they would be glad to help. She said that it was worth the time and effort for our street to have to best spooky yard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I get people stopping thiers cars and gawking, which I really dig! But the coolest was a caretaker for alzheimers patients stopped by, one patient was with her, and she was just amazed..They wanted me to take a picture for them of them standing by the cemetery, which of course I did. I had a guy walk up while I was building my scarecrow and threw all kinds of compliments my way, and it wasn't even done yet..Then another stopped his car and wanted to know how my hangman worked. I met alot of cool neighbors just setting up!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, if I had a yard to decorate... lol

I do a walk-through haunted house in an unused mall storefront. I get to hear all the kids in the hallways walking with their parents. I have volunteers that come and go, so of course I HAVE to keep the door open a little...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think the best compliment I got this year was when some women were walking and they told me that my display reminded them of an awesome display that was done on 5th street last year. I said THAT WAS ME!!! and they said, "WOW, its even better than last years." LOL. You know its a true compliment when someone says something nice about you and they didnt know it was you they were talking about.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

One year we had our house fixed up so well that we had some younger kids that were too afraid to come to the door on Halloween!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Last year I had the neighbourhood kids ringing the doorbell almost on a daily basis asking when I was going to set up and could they help. Better yet on set-up day they did come by and really helped a lot putting out the tombstones and setting up the cornstalks. It was great to get them involved. On Halloween night I got tons of comments but the best were from the normally jaded teenagers who were gushing over the display and would be calling their friends on the cellphone giving them directions on how to get to my place. That was just great.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love reading these comments. 
The only thing I wonder about is: why are people apprehensive about stopping to look, and especially leery of getting out of the car to look around? I have had people ASK if they can get out & look around. How odd. 
We have plenty of kids who are too afraid to come to the door, even during the day. Despite hubby or me telling them nothing will jump out at them, etc., they will NOT approach up the driveway. We go down and give them the candy...
I have posted before about how I don't think my house is anything fab, especially since I have almost all static props. I am always surprised when people say they "come see the house every year" or "I like how every day there's something new to see" (I have no way to put it all up at once, so I add to the display every day). The most surprising thing was last year, when a couple told me the come from a town which is a 2o+ minute drive away just to check out my house. Cool. I only wish our area had a website or something where local haunters could post their locations...all my local haunters have moved away (or given up due to repeated vandalism). I love to check out other home haunts!

Fiver


----------

